# Surgery Scheduled for Monday, March 5th



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

So I met with the Surgeon this morning and I really liked him. EKG, ultrasound, and blood work done. He went over everything very thoroughly with my husband and I. A lot of stressing for nothing :scared0015:

I have to be at the hospital Monday at 5am with surgery planned for 7am. He will be taking out the whole thyroid and I'll be staying overnight, going home the next morning if all checks out okay.

We discussed my HSP (Vasculitis) and he seemed very knowledgeable of what it is and understood my concerns with it and surgery. That made me feel 100% better about things.

I could have actually had the surgery done this Thursday but chose to give it a few more days 

There was even an email account set up for me from my appointment when I got home documenting everything we discussed. Never had this contact with a doctor before. Very impressed with that and his staff I met today !


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

If you have graves and you have this surgery, this is the best decision you will ever make. Make sure you connect with the folks on here with any questions. They will give you little tips that will certainly help. Here are a few things that I learned from the "elders" on here.

1. Most importantly (from amy) bring a body pillow. She was so right on this. I was able to prop myself up and sleep when i was able to finally crash.

2. WHen you get out of surgery and they ask what your pain level is, if its not a 10, tell them its a 10 so you get some good drugs. Morphine didnt do anything for me except make me itch.

3. The hospital had ice cream and popsicles. I had 3 things of ice cream and 2 popsicles. It felt great going down.

4. You will feel better after this. Think positive, we are all thinking about you and its a walk in the park. Today i finally am starting to feel better. I know this is the right decision for you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad it went so well. You are going to do great, I'm sure of it.  let us know if you think of any other questions.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Polly, this is all great news - it is wonderful that you like this doctor - that is HUGE! Sounds like you are in very good hands down there in Alabama!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree with Bruce, if you have Graves, this surgery is a godsend. It sure does sound like you are in great hands. Best wishes on your surgery, and a speedy healthy recovery!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

IM not going to say I'm 100% sure of it because i don't want to be wrong, but I'm pretty sure you will feel better immediately. I WISH i had graves before my surgery. Every person i talk to with graves feels much better. Keep us posted!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Polly!

Sounds like you have an excellent surgeon. It is always very comforting to put yourself in the hands of an experienced surgeon.

My advice:

1) Stay ahead of the pain with pain meds.

2) ICE, ICE AND MORE ICE. Your neck will be stiff and you will have swelling. Ice it a lot and you will heal faster.

3) This is major surgery and it takes time to heal. Be gentle with yourself and just heal. Everyone is different and this isn't a race to feel better. It takes time.

4) You might initially feel really good and then have some symptoms and not feel too swift, it is most likely that your thyroid hormones that are dumped during the surgery. Once you get on thyroid replacement you will feel better.

5) It takes time to get your thyroid replacement at the right level, so be very patient.

6) I'm sending you positive thoughts and prayers for a very successful surgery and a speedy recovery.

:hugs:

Patti


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

darn it... no one told me about the ice! i thought i was suppose to eat the ice not put it on my neck. darn!

someone should put together a tip guide and sticky it to the top of this thing sorta like the surgery board.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for wishing me well and the great advice. So nice to have "cyber friends" here for you.

I do feel really positive about this ! I will go thru these comments again later and make notes. I'm going today to get everything needed for my surgery/ hospital stay, at home recovery, even pick up so goodies for the hubby for the hospital. He will have his laptop so he will not really need anything else to occupy his time ! Oh, and I did tell him no Bonanza on tv ... only so much one can watch over and over even though little Joe was great..Hoss too : )

I've always felt that as far as my Graves, I never had it as bad as most here, just a little bump in the road to deal with. But I bet after the surgery I'm going to realize I did feel worse than what I thought all these years dealing with it. I know after my diagnoses and meds were started, I woke up one morning thinking how GREAT I felt !!

I do have a question too that I forgot to ask the Surgeon. I figure I do but - Do I continue to take my Tapazole up until the morning of the surgery ?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Brucergoldberg said:


> If you have graves and you have this surgery, this is the best decision you will ever make. Make sure you connect with the folks on here with any questions. They will give you little tips that will certainly help. Here are a few things that I learned from the "elders" on here.
> 
> 1. Most importantly (from amy) bring a body pillow. She was so right on this. I was able to prop myself up and sleep when i was able to finally crash.
> 
> ...


Gosh; you sound better! Whooooooooooohoo!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

haha. today and yesterday i had zero anxiety. a little hard to sleep but its gone. I don't know what to do with myself now LOL


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I would call your surgeon's office to ask if you should continue your drug. I thought I stopped it a day or two before the surgery, but I could be wrong. Your surgeon's nurse should be able to give you the answer.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, guess it's for real now...... the hospital called earlier to get my co-pay and confirm my surgery for Monday :scared0015:....just kidding. I'm so ready to get this thing done now !! I am glad I didn't go with the surgery yesterday though since we have such a high threat for bad weather from now until 2am or so here in Alabama. That definitely wouldn't have helped my stress level !

Hope everyone has a safe and happy day : )


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

We'll pray for an uneventful surgery and quick recovery! Take care of yourself, and be sure to keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## blessed1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Just a note to let ya know you're bein thought of. By now your surgery is over. I truly hope all went well. Lookin forward to an update when you feel up to it. Gentle hugs if ok.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

hugs and in this case... drugs.... can't wait for your update


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hope you are resting and recovering and that everything went great. Remember to be gentle with yourself during your recovery. It will take time to recover. Sending you healing thoughts and prayers.

Patti


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Yay !! I just got home and everything went great !! Main complaint is phlegm and tired from loss of sleep from being at the hospital. I couldn't have ask for a better surgeon. When he came in the room this morning he said it was nice not knowing which one was the patient ! No problems with calcium and he doesn't think there will be. Oh, and no drugs for pain while at the hospital.

It's nap time for me right now so I will post details later. Thanks so much for the thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Yay !! I just got home and everything went great !! Main complaint is phlegm and tired from loss of sleep from being at the hospital. I couldn't have ask for a better surgeon. When he came in the room this morning he said it was nice not knowing which one was the patient ! No problems with calcium and he doesn't think there will be. Oh, and no drugs for pain while at the hospital.
> 
> It's nap time for me right now so I will post details later. Thanks so much for the thoughts and prayers :hugs:


Awesome; totally awesome. Polly, I am so so glad this is behind you. Now don't get to frisky. Follow doctor's orders and pamper yourself to the max.

Good to hear from you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So glad you had an easy go of it, Polly. Get lots of sleep and take care!


----------



## blessed1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so glad everythin went great for you! arty0006:


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Morning everyone ! Third day after surgery and still feeling pretty good. Got a little anxious with "what if" questions popping in my mind yesterday but that has passed. I've been doing the neck exercises, and ICE - ICE - ICE : ) I have slept in the recliner since being home but may try bed tonight. I'm a side sleeper so it was somewhat uncomfortable when I tried it the first night home. Hopefully tonight I can.

I do feel somewhat kind of achy all over today and tired so just plan on really taking it easy for a few more days just icing and laying on the couch.

I'll try to post details of my actual surgery over the weekend, hoping it will help others with upcoming surgery, as your stories helped me.

Have a great day !!


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

You are so strong!! Great that things went smoothly and you are feeling well. Fill us in with all the details, soon! Take it easy.
shelley


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Polly. I'm a side sleeper too and was also a little uncomfortable that couple nights. But by the third night I could sleep on my side just fine and got a really restful nights sleep.

I think some of my aches came from being immobile for so long, so on the third day I started making myself walk to our mailbox (we have a ~400 yard long driveway) and back. It helped to get my muscles moving without over doing it too much.

Glad you are doing so well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Morning everyone ! Third day after surgery and still feeling pretty good. Got a little anxious with "what if" questions popping in my mind yesterday but that has passed. I've been doing the neck exercises, and ICE - ICE - ICE : ) I have slept in the recliner since being home but may try bed tonight. I'm a side sleeper so it was somewhat uncomfortable when I tried it the first night home. Hopefully tonight I can.
> 
> I do feel somewhat kind of achy all over today and tired so just plan on really taking it easy for a few more days just icing and laying on the couch.
> 
> ...


Polly; you are a real trooper!!! You sound happy pretty content all things considered. How smart to make ice your best friend!

We are all so happy for you; truly!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

You are doing awesome!!! You might crash in week two of recovery. Right now you have a lot of thyroid hormone in your system because your thyroid dumps into your system during the surgery. So if you do have a crash where you are feeling out of sorts and tired, it is probably just your levels making an adjustment. I don't know if you have started your thyroid replacement left or not. I started mine about two weeks after surgery and it was a good thing because I had started the crash. You might be lucky and not have that though as we are all different and you might already be on your replacement. Anyway, so happy to see you are icing that baby!


----------

